# Help! How do I get "noticed"?



## HazardTs (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm new to the fulfillment type services(and new to t shirt business) and just from casual browsing through different sites I can't help but notice a lot of the same ideas and even (dare I say) shameless copy-catting(Oooh, I did say). But here's the thing about it; if I don't have any intent to make "Honey Badger" shirts or re-use someones image. Not fair in my opinion, and yes I'm looking at you, Bear-wearing-antlers!...As much as I don't like it, I do realize that a lot of this IS what people search for or even the reason they shop these sites. So, how do I get "found" on these sites? Should I just expect only direct traffic from people that know I'm there? Any thoughts? Suggestions? ...Or share my frustration?


----------



## thuskarin (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Hazard. This is a classic marketing question, so you'll have to learn about marketing! There are tons of free resources on the web, and lots of advice floating around out there. Put terms like "marketing advice," "social media marketing," and "Internet marketing" into a search engine and see what you find. Start with free resources before going to paid ones. Go to the library and ask a librarian for help. 

Who will buy your shirts? Identify these people, or make your best guess. Where are they? How can you get in front of them? What can you write/design that will attract them? The Internet and social media are places to create a presence that will lead people to your shirts. If you plan to do things offline, then figure out who you're talking to, where you can find them, and start talking.

karin


----------



## thuskarin (Oct 29, 2010)

So to do things backwards--after I wrote a response to you, I went and looked at your shirts. Good ones! They read younger to me, like college age or twenties. Do you think that's about right? Do you have a college or university nearby? How about doing flyers on doorknobs (with a coupon?), offering them as prizes on a radio station, posting notices in the hallways of schools..... Any association with local bars? Like could you get one displayed on the wall? Are there any retail locations that would find these funny, like a campus coffee shop? Would they carry them? I'd start out trying anything that isn't expensive, and see what happens. Exposure and getting people talking will help you. Who's into power animals? How can you tie into that where you are?

karin


----------



## HazardTs (Jan 20, 2012)

thuskarin said:


> So to do things backwards--after I wrote a response to you, I went and looked at your shirts. Good ones! They read younger to me, like college age or twenties. Do you think that's about right? Do you have a college or university nearby? How about doing flyers on doorknobs (with a coupon?), offering them as prizes on a radio station, posting notices in the hallways of schools..... Any association with local bars? Like could you get one displayed on the wall? Are there any retail locations that would find these funny, like a campus coffee shop? Would they carry them? I'd start out trying anything that isn't expensive, and see what happens. Exposure and getting people talking will help you. Who's into power animals? How can you tie into that where you are?
> 
> karin


Thank you Karin! I was sure this was a dead post, glad to see some one stuck around long enough to read it! 
These are good ideas. I'll have to look in to some of my options. I don't think coupons are an available with zazzle(could be wrong). Do you know of any sites like zazzle that would let me setup coupons or promo codes?
I do plan to setup a facebook page soon I'm just looking into other sites I could sell from first, I think zazzle is priced a bit to high. 
Thanks again!


----------



## thuskarin (Oct 29, 2010)

I haven't looked into promo codes at all, so I can't help you there! I'm glad some of the marketing ideas were of interest.

If you're going to look at other print/fulfillment companies, here's what little I know: 

Printfection has a complete program (website, credit card processing, printing, shipping) and charges 19.95 flat. You add your profit to that. Isn't that about like Zazzle? Someone on the forum gave them a bad review for quality of print.

Apex Specialties charges $8 for a 16x18 print plus the cost of your blank and doesn't charge extra to ship. That's it! I haven't seen their print quality. I really have my fingers crossed that their prints look good.

Fusion Logistics Group won the DTG print contest last summer. Their pricing includes all kinds of little upcharges. Check out their site. I haven't seen their print quality.

wholesaledigitalprint.com also looks like it might be a possiblity, but I haven't seen their shirts.

We tried Great Apparel for You and were disappointed in the shirts we got, but maybe that can be worked around (revamp designs to avoid big areas of flat color, change colors...)

karin


----------



## OceanTees (Mar 17, 2012)

You might want to take a look at Ted Stahl's Blog "How to Sell More T-shirts in 23 Days"

How to Sell More T-shirts in 23 Days–Day 1 | Ted Stahl's Blog 
 
Some good tips.


----------

